# Western Mass....



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

So, after a nice career with a SE Mass agency, in 2005 I moved to Mississippi, where I fell into a nice second career as a campus cop. 

But, all good things come to an end.

Some time in the next 3 years or so it will be time to pull the pin again, collect another measly pension, and join the ranks of the retired. Not being all that much in love with Mississippi anymore, She Who Must Be Obeyed and I are looking at northern New Mexico or Western Mass. for our next move. Anyone here able to give some dirt on places like Franklin or Berkshire counties? Real estate prices in both are reasonable for our means. Anything closer to salt water seems to go rapidly up... as do the taxes.

Anyways, SWMBO and I will be up that way the end of the year - over the New Year's holiday, if anyone out that way from MassCops wants to have a beer or coffee and trade war stories.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Congratulations on the pin pulling, even if it's three LONG years away. We'd love to have you rejoin us here in God's country, but I hear New Mexico is nice. I'd never move there, but that's me! I wouldn't move to MOST places. We'll keep our eyes out for you and let you know.

and who's buying the beer?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

A "LIKE" doesn't answer who's buying the beer.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Why NM?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Congrats on your second retirement!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

If you're looking at Franklin or Berkshire Co's, maybe you should adjust a couple degrees just over the border into southern VT or NH.................


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd go to New Mexico over western MA any day. It's God's country versus the land of hippies and potheads.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Western Mass is not cheap buddy, check out prices, it’s getting very high. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Kilvinsky said:


> A "LIKE" doesn't answer who's buying the beer.


Alright, alright... I'll buy Kilv a beer.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Goose said:


> Why NM?


Been there a few times, low humidity, fewer bugs. Northern NM has mountains, snow, rivers, etc. Housing and cost of living are reasonable. Pretty place, too.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

mpd61 said:


> If you're looking at Franklin or Berkshire Co's, maybe you should adjust a couple degrees just over the border into southern VT or NH.................


Always liked Vermont. It's not off the table.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Western Mass was a lot more difficult to navigate than I thought.
Lived in Ashburnham ( just outside of Gardner ) for 2 years.
Nice town , quiet, Cheap real estate. $250,000 bought a really nice house ( at least it did 5 years ago ) Chief was really good guy , renewed the LTC no hassles like Boston and the locals seem to welcome people after you've been there for a while.

Going further west you have to be careful of places like Worcester, Springfield, Holyoke. Even found out it's not necessarily safe out in the Berkshires. Berkshire County Jail is full of New York City gang bangers !
Some reason New Yorkers tend to migrate up towards the Berkshires. Either on vacation or to distribute drugs.

If you're a city kid or from the surrounding suburbs you're probably not going to like living out west. The big thing out there seem to be ice fishing, bow hunting and high school football.

The wife absolutely hated it. Told her it wasn't so bad and she pointed out I was going back to the city every weekend. 

Inside 128 ? probably expensive. Just outside 495 ? a little bit better . Still a good distance from the city , but doable. 

Out in the boonies ? Well let's just say it's an acquired taste 

Congratulations on your retirement. Hope you find a nice spot to land in.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I grew up in Boston. I moved to Western Mass when I was offered a job there just outside of Springfield. I decided to give it a try with the feeling that I could come back if I hated it. Police jobs in Eastern Mass weren't falling off trees. The first thing my chief told me was that I would be back in Eastern Mass within 5 years. That was 18 years ago and I'm still here. There are many things I miss about Boston but WMASS has its perks. The cost of housing is significantly less expensive. There is no way I could afford the house/neighborhood I live in around Boston. The Springfield area does have many attractions and the quality of life is good. Hartford is 30 minutes outside of Springfield and there is an international airport which is half way between the two cities. I'm told that it's not the norm, but many new troopers from Eastern Mass get stationed out in WMASS at the beginning of their career and decide to stay when they see the quality of life. This is not to say that there are not some really expensive areas, blighted cities, and backwoods towns. You just need to stay in between these areas.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I grew up in WMass in Hampshire County, I work in the city I grew up in and owned a house there as well. A few years ago, I came to awful realization that I couldn’t afford to live in my city anymore, thanks to the fucking hipsters that jacked up real estate here, along with taxes. It was no longer the place I grew up in. 

I sold my house for 3 times what I bought it for in 1995. Moved to Franklin County and live on 2 acres in the woods and mountains, I can barely see my neighbors house. I can shoot off my deck. 

When I retire in 6 and change, Mrs Law and I are OUT of Mass and it’s either Nevada or Arizona, since they don’t tax your retirement.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

WMass doesn't have this either...










Gallery - Cumbres & Toltec Scenic Railroad


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Johnny Law said:


> I grew up in WMass in Hampshire County, I work in the city I grew up in and owned a house there as well. A few years ago, I came to awful realization that I couldn't afford to live in my city anymore, thanks to the fucking hipsters that jacked up real estate here, along with taxes. It was no longer the place I grew up in.
> 
> I sold my house for 3 times what I bought it for in 1995. Moved to Franklin County and live on 2 acres in the woods and mountains, I can barely see my neighbors house. I can shoot off my deck.
> 
> When I retire in 6 and change, Mrs Law and I are OUT of Mass and it's either Nevada or Arizona, since they don't tax your retirement.


Nevada or Arizona sound fantastic, I would love those places but it looks like Georgia or South Carolina for myself and the Mrs. once I retire too.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Well... I've lived in southern Mississippi for 12 years now. Rural as WMASS might be, it's nothing like here. I'm in a metro area, but there are places here with a blinking light and a burned out gas station... and a few trailers. 

I'd sorta like a Norman Rockwell kinda place... a victorian on Main Street where I can sit on the porch in my rocking chair and watch the July 4th parade go by... and walk to the corner coffee shop, or bar, or breakfast place, or whatever. That small town life wouldn't be bad. 

Of course, if the small town is awash in opioid abuse and drug-driven B&E's, that would suck. Maybe better off in the desert of NM...

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm thinking , 10 acres in the woods,. Driveway 1/2 mile long... At night can't hear a car with loud exhaust,. Or a teenager with the thump-thump music for morons blearing....


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

USM C-4 said:


> I'd sorta like a Norman Rockwell kinda place... a victorian on Main Street where I can sit on the porch in my rocking chair and watch the July 4th parade go by... and walk to the corner coffee shop, or bar, or breakfast place, or whatever. That small town life wouldn't be bad.


After almost 30 years working in the big city, I'm thinking of pretty much the same thing back there in New England. Although a movie theater and a golf course nearby would be nice too.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Have thought about living out in the desert as well,








Now if I can just talk the wife into it


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

pahapoika said:


> Have thought about living out in the desert as well,
> View attachment 9057
> 
> Now if I can just talk the wife into it


Pahp, having driven through the desert many times on the way to Las Vegas, I can tell you that you'd certainly have plenty of "open space" to yourself, that's for sure!

Is that picture from the movie Tremors?


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

USM C-4 said:


> So, after a nice career with a SE Mass agency, in 2005 I moved to Mississippi, where I fell into a nice second career as a campus cop.
> 
> But, all good things come to an end.
> 
> ...


I've lived here all my life. There's some nice places to live but some have high taxes just have to your research.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> Pahp, having driven through the desert many times on the way to Las Vegas, I can tell you that you'd certainly have plenty of "open space" to yourself, that's for sure!
> 
> Is that picture from the movie Tremors?


Yup  drove through there on the way home. Totally reminded me of that movie.


----------

